# drunk enough



## GOT14U

gonna do another contest.....guess
K50816....and go....



it may be some dog rockets or it could be some boutique sticks....you won't know till you get it!

damn the whisky

edit: If I have sent you sticks in the last 30 days you can't play .....sorry your gonna have to sit out on the sidelines and watch all the cool kids play on the merry-go-round!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

k50816


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

No clue. DUI?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

kacey said:


> No clue. DUI?


Dui

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

love it!


----------



## GOT14U

sorry one rule, if I've sent you sticks in the last 30 days you can't play....sorry fellas.. @kacey next time stud! gotta spread the wealth!  i could see if you won this....I wouldn't know what to send you!


----------



## Mark in wi

K50816

Batch code on the whisky??


----------



## LeatherNeck

Got no clue...inmate number? Lol


----------



## GOT14U

this is my thread so I get to post what I want....and these guys rock!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Mark in wi said:


> K50816
> 
> Batch code on the whisky??


Ooooo, that's a good guess.


----------



## BOSSTANK

The serial # on the Padron 1926 your about to smoke?


----------



## GOT14U

poh you guys are on a roll! Man I like to see this hysteria! (spell check)


----------



## GOT14U

I think I'll keep posting songs tho....since its my thread...lol


----------



## GOT14U




----------



## GOT14U

specify!!! what you are actually saying!








LeatherNeck said:


> Got no clue...inmate number? Lol


----------



## GOT14U

what a freak!






trust in me!


----------



## GOT14U




----------



## GOT14U

No one knows!






Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

gunslinger! don't call me a outlaw!


----------



## GOT14U

Sorry I smoke good cigars, not over hyped $5 sticks....LMAO


BOSSTANK said:


> The serial # on the Padron 1926 your about to smoke?


----------



## GOT14U




----------



## TexaSmoke

License plate number


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> specify!!! what you are actually saying!


Your inmate number lol?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck

GOT14U said:


> specify!!! what you are actually saying!


Ummm...your former correctional institution identification number when you were incarcerated. 
Lol, specific enough?


----------



## UBC03

You're prison ID?

You're blood alcohol content tonight?..lol



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

akpreacherplayz said:


> Your inmate number lol?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Oh dang, I didn't see this.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

UBC03 said:


> You're prison ID?
> 
> You're blood alcohol content tonight?..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

GOT14U said:


> sorry one rule, if I've sent you sticks in the last 30 days you can't play....sorry fellas.. @*kacey* next time stud! gotta spread the wealth!  i could see if you won this....I wouldn't know what to send you!


ROFLMAO
An MT box?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh dang, I didn't see this.


Typed it , forgot to send it, got out of the shower, and sent it.. Guess it was posted TWICE whIle I scrubbed up..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Gun serial number


----------



## Dran

A random alpha-numeric set you created on a whim to induce chaos!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hmmm










"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## ScottyB

Radio call sign?


----------



## Rondo

It’s how many times noobs PM me looking for a cc source.


----------



## greypilgrim76

It's gotta be these kids' eyeglasses. I mean, obviously.

https://www.optiwow.com/products/opticals/110641=chick-kids-eyeglasses-k50816-black


----------



## S&W

K50816- it's coded coordinates that when deciphered will lead the lucky? winner to a cache of 10,000 assorted Gurkha cigars.


----------



## cjmmm47

Car number of the taxi you had bring you home?


----------



## Gummy Jones

ipad/computer serial number?


----------



## Gummy Jones

or maybe the last thing you remember before the robot aliens inserted the probe?


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> It's how many times noobs PM me looking for a cc source.


PM coming.

Not really......


----------



## Mark in wi

Rondo said:


> It's how many times noobs PM me looking for a cc source.


I knew if I hung out here long enough I'd find out who to talk to!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

S&W said:


> K50816- it's coded coordinates that when deciphered will lead the lucky? winner to a cache of 10,000 assorted Gurkha cigars.


Don't think many are after that map lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> It's how many times noobs PM me looking for a cc source.


Weird, I was told by several you were the one to talk to. Especially for noobs lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Your secret Instagram family? 
Came up in a Google search. Mystery solved.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

cjmmm47 said:


> Car number of the taxi you had bring you home?


No way in hell he has a clue that a taxi even brought him home much less remembering the number! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

I see your friends with Keigo Ito (@k50816) too! Small world!


----------



## cjmmm47

LeatherNeck said:


> No way in hell he has a clue that a taxi even brought him home much less remembering the number! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Very good point haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Definitely a random set of letters/numbers just toying with eager guessers lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Him not responding kinda makes me wonder if it was “gonna” be his inmate number! 


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

@LeatherNeck .....funny how a number gets ingrained in your brain...I have not "needed" that number since 97'.....I don't think I'll ever forget it...obviously not after a bottle of whiskey....could have been worse I guess. 

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## konut

Email Address Format / prefix for kamerer.net crawling & daily update

Obviously!


----------



## csk415

konut said:


> Email Address Format / prefix for kamerer.net crawling & daily update
> 
> Obviously!


Whats obvious?


----------



## konut

csk415 said:


> Whats obvious?


Sarcasm.


----------



## csk415

konut said:


> Sarcasm.


Got ya. Thought you were referring to that link that in your post.


----------



## LeatherNeck

csk415 said:


> Got ya. Thought you were referring to that link that in your post.


The link didn't show it, but the full address has "k/50816" in it: emailprefix.com/k/50816/kamerer.net 
I think that's what he was going for.


----------



## BKurt

Your license plate#... New car perhaps? Or your car you recently sold? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

The batch# on the bottle of whiskey you were drinking while you posted this


----------



## vroom_vroom

What is a ham radio call sign/ license id


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

vroom_vroom said:


> What is a ham radio call sign/ license id
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Answered Jeopardy style, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Pet tag number?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Did you climb K5 in August 2016?


----------



## Mark in wi

BigPuffer said:


> The batch# on the bottle of whiskey you were drinking while you posted this


Great minds....


----------



## Dran

Drivers license number?


----------



## GOT14U

Sorry guys I guess I didn't put this out publicly @LeatherNeck got it....for the win....He will get his box in due time....wish I would refrain from posting while drunk....Not something one should put out there in my opinion, but we are all family I guess....anyways consider this done!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

guess I should have been more specific!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

I've sent you sticks in the last 30 days during this conundrum bud!


akpreacherplayz said:


> guess I should have been more specific!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## vroom_vroom

So what was the answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Congrats to @LeatherNeck for the win!


----------



## GOT14U

sticks packed up. just need to get to the PO


----------



## LeatherNeck

Got the package in today. Thanks @GOT14U, many thanks bro!


----------



## Dran

Very nice @GOT14U! He sent a Knuckle... That's like sending a first born child!


----------



## GOT14U

Dran said:


> Very nice @GOT14U! He sent a Knuckle... That's like sending a first born child!


Except my child wouldn't fit in the package!

Glad they made it bud! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great job bro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

